# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Majalah KOI-S Edisi 4/ Tahun I/ Maret - April 2009

## Ajik Raffles

*SEGERA BEREDAR*



*ADA APA DALAM EDISI INI?*

*LAPORAN UTAMA	: Berkontes di Rumah Koi*
Pak tua Nobuo Takigawa sudah lama karib dengan nama  nama penggemar koi Indonesia yang memenangi kontes akbar di Jepang. Tapi di usia sepuh 90 tahun saat ini, sang bos Zen Nippon Arinkai, tak memungkinkan datang ke negara dengan tiga cabang ZNA: Jakarta, Bandung, dan Surabaya, untuk kontes yang diadakan di rumah sendiri. Simak liputan The 1st ZNA Indonesia All & Young Nishikigoi 2009

*LAPORAN UTAMA	: Jatuh Bangun Kontes Penggemar*
42 tahun kontes yang digelar ZNA sarat cerita tentang kegigihan, persahabatan, juga duka cita. 

*KOI LEGENDA		: Sang Maruten, Berenang di Tiga Benua*
Ia kalah di putaran kedua All Japan Show 2005 lebih karena sistem penjurian. Tapi khalayak koi dunia lebih mengingatnya ketimbang sang Grand Champion

*KOLOM APRESIASI	: Memilih Taisho Sanshoku*
SANKE adalah sebutan untuk jenis koi yang berarti Tiga Warna/Three Colors. Namun sesuai dengan huruf kanji Jepang, sanke disebut juga dengan sebutan Sanshoku dan disebabkan jenis ikan koi ini sangat terkenal di masa dinasti Taisho (1912  1926) demi menghormati dinasti Taisho yang berkuasa saat itu secara resmi Sanke mendapat sebutan Taisho Sanshoku. Simak penuturan selanjutnya Sven Keller dalam Memilih Taisho Sanshoku

*TEKNOKOI		: Filter Bawah Kolam*
Awal Urane penggemar dan konsultan kolam menjelaskan ide spektakularnya tentang Filter Bawah Kolam, sebuah alternatif bagi penggemar koi yang memiliki lahan terbatas dan cukup dana 

*BEDAH KOLAM		: Kuala Air dari Kuala Lumpur*
Simak bagaimana rancangan kolam TSL yang besar tapi mudah perawatan

*KONTES KOI:*
-. The 40 th All Japan Combined Nishikigoi Show 2009
-. 1st Bengawan Koi Show 2009

Terbit	: Minggu ke 2 - 3 Maret 2009
Harga Eceran	: *Rp 30.000* (belum termasuk ongkos kirim)

*Dapat dibeli di Toko Buku Gramedia se  Jabodetabek & Bandung, Semarang, dan Surabaya. Outlet Hero Supermarket, Toko Buku Kharisma, Gunung Agung, outlet Mini Market, toko buku di pusat perbelanjaan atau di agen koran/majalah terdekat.*

*Untuk berlangganan hubungi Divisi Sirkulasi & Distribusi, Rudi Siswadi  085213300473 atau mail ke: [email protected] 
*

----------


## bobo

AKHIRNYA DATANG JUGA YANG DITUNGGU2.

----------


## ice

om jangan tipis2 dong...paling2 30 menit selesai bacanya....yang tebelan dong.......

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om jangan tipis2 dong...paling2 30 menit selesai bacanya....yang tebelan dong.......


Kali ini naik jadi 72 halaman, lumayan lah 8 halaman.   ::   ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Kang Dodo jangan lupa yah kirim ke kampung, he he he

----------


## torpey

Horeeeeeeeeeeeeee temen ngopi di pinggir kolam akan segera datang.............   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## isman

asik.asik.asik  ::   ::   ::   yang di tunggu2 akhirnya nongol juga, jadi tidak sabar nich ingin membacanya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Bantu doa ya, supaya bisa keluar percetakan minggu - minggu ini. Kita ngantri di belakang kerjaannya KPU

----------


## rvidella

> Kang Dodo jangan lupa yah kirim ke kampung, he he he


begitu dapet dari boss ajik, I kirim kang

nuhun

----------


## agent23

wah ngk sabar nih nunggunya....  ::   ::

----------


## Arif Surachman

di Gramedia Jogja ada kagak yah?

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Arif...
Kyknya sih ada yah...klu ga ada bisa hubungin om tenonx...dia yg pegang distribusi majalah kois utk Jogja.
Thx.

----------


## kerogawa

utk bln May kapan terbit nih?

----------


## acceslist

> di Gramedia Jogja ada kagak yah?


Tadi saya Jalan2 DI Gramedia Sudirman Yogyakarta, Gak ada Om. Om Tenonx kalau mau pesen bisa gak dari edisi pertama kalau masih ada stok. Gimana Prosedurnya?

----------


## agent23

> Originally Posted by Arif Surachman
> 
> di Gramedia Jogja ada kagak yah?
> 
> 
> Tadi saya Jalan2 DI Gramedia Sudirman Yogyakarta, Gak ada Om. Om Tenonx kalau mau pesen bisa gak dari edisi pertama kalau masih ada stok. Gimana Prosedurnya?


Coba contact dodokoi pak, rasanya dia ada dari edisi 1 sampe terkini deh (Promosi nih   ::   ::  )

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by acceslist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Arif Surachman
> 
> ...


wakakakakakakaa  thanks

sekalian aja kalo gitu

buletin apki 5,6,7 and zna the chapter hehehehehehe

----------


## Arif Surachman

Om Access...

Sepertinya ditempatnya om tenonx ada dari edisi 1-4, saya belum sempat kesana sih. Tapi info dari om tenonx ada.

Salam

----------


## kerogawa

senior.. apakah sdh ada kabar utk edisi slanjut nya?

----------


## arungtasik

Edisi 5 Majalah KOI's sudah di meja desain. Sabar ya oom....

----------


## torajiro

> Edisi 5 Majalah KOI's sudah di meja desain. Sabar ya oom....


 ::  kpn jd nya ya..? Udah nga sabar nih..

----------


## bobo

Om2 mod, kapan ya edisi yang Mei-Juni ? kan bulan Mei sebentar lagi habis kok majalah tercinta belum turun2   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kerogawa

> Om2 mod, kapan ya edisi yang Mei-Juni ? kan bulan Mei sebentar lagi habis kok majalah tercinta belum turun2


iya, same thing here..

tiap ke toko buku penasaran liat uda turun belum edisi terbaru..

apakah senior bs memberikan info kpn edisi slanjut nya turun??

thanks..

----------


## kerogawa

> Edisi 5 Majalah KOI's sudah di meja desain. Sabar ya oom....


kapan keluar dari percetakan pak?

itu berita yg paling di tunggu2 ..

tks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by arungtasik
> 
> Edisi 5 Majalah KOI's sudah di meja desain. Sabar ya oom....
> 
> 
> kapan keluar dari percetakan pak?
> 
> itu berita yg paling di tunggu2 ..
> 
> tks


Mudah - mudahan week end ini sudah ada yang menemani kegiatan santai - santai kita di pinggir kolam ya...  ::

----------


## kerogawa

Uda mulai kah pendistribusian ke toko2 buku terdekat pak?
Sy biasa beli di gramedia puri pak.. Tlg drop di sana byk dikit he he..

Weekend ini segera meluncur ke gramedia.

Majalah koi's tdk menemani di kolam pak. Tp kalo sy sblum tidur, slain istri jg ada majalah tsb he he

----------


## Arif Surachman

Semalam cari di Gramedia... iseng2 mau cari majalah koi-s, eh akhirnya malah dapat buku panduan memelihara KOI terbitan PS...(ini ada hubungannya dengan KOI-s enggak yah?.. lha sepertinya ada FEI KOI, BSD, Blitar Koi segala dibukunya)

----------


## ekawiyandi

kalau koi-s kayaknya ngak ada tuh,..  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Uda mulai kah pendistribusian ke toko2 buku terdekat pak?
> Sy biasa beli di gramedia puri pak.. Tlg drop di sana byk dikit he he..
> 
> Weekend ini segera meluncur ke gramedia.
> 
> Majalah koi's tdk menemani di kolam pak. Tp kalo sy sblum tidur, slain istri jg ada majalah tsb he he


Belum om..msh di cetak....mudah2an minggu ini udah mulai distribusi nya...




> Semalam cari di Gramedia... iseng2 mau cari majalah koi-s, eh akhirnya malah dapat buku panduan memelihara KOI terbitan PS...(ini ada hubungannya dengan KOI-s enggak yah?.. lha sepertinya ada FEI KOI, BSD, Blitar Koi segala dibukunya)


Kyknya ga ada om...setahu sy...Kois cuma keluarkan 1 majalah saja.

----------

